# Weight distributing hitches?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I'm new to towing campers and was wondering if/when a weight distributing hitch is necessary. 

The wife and I are thinking of renting a 10,000 lb camper trailer this summer to see if we want to purchase one next year. I will be pulling it behind an F-250 Super Duty 6.0L diesel with a Class V hitch receiver. The vehicle is rated to pull a 12,500 lb. trailer and the Ford literature doesn't mention a weight distribution system.

Will I need a weight distribution system? What kind of WD do you guys use?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

As far as I know you got all you need. That hitch is attached to the frame.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I think your referring to the sway bar system hooked to the trailer tongue, and to the reciever on the hitch.
I would definetly hook these up if your towing for any distance. I have a F-350, and tow very short distances, and get away without using them, with very little ass end sag.
I'm sure you have wired in the electronic module to control the electronic braking system also. Right?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jimbos, 

I'm still learning about all this stuff, so if the trailer brakes are required, then yes they will be hooked up. I'm not sure where the break point is for needed brakes/not needing brakes. Obviously my 14 foot boat trailer doesn't need them but I would think as you get up in weight, they become mandatory.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

A 10000lb trailer absolutely needs trailer brakes and will have them. You will need a brake unit installed in the cab. Easy to do since all new trucks now are just plug in (no searching for the right wire).


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Yes and no.....The Fords come with a seperate wiring harness(glove box maybe?) that has to be wired to the brake controlling unit. There's still a chance of screwing up the wiring. Then the harness plugs into the truck.

Kroppe, the plug is located under the dash to the right. Right over your right shin....There's a seperate fuse box under the hood for the trailering wiring, make sure all of the fuses are in place.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

...are you referring to the 'load levelers' ? The guys at the camper place we recently visited spoke of them for pulling trailers of higher weights and longer tongues. He indicated they were different than the anti-sway bars (which are definitely a plus for pulling longer distances) -- those just seem like a great safety addition. 

~ m ~


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Liv4Huntin, 

I am referring to a weight distributing hitch, which is different from a stabilizer system. 

Here's a link on the weight distribution systems, they prevent sagging of the tow vehicle.

http://www.drawtite-hitches.com/WD/wd_hitches.htm

Here's a link on the stabilizer systems, they help prevent fishtailing. Also called sway bars.

http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm

My understanding is that these systems make towing easier, but are they required by law?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Yep, that's what I was talking about...Their kind of a bear to firgure out the first time or two, but they certainly keep the rearend from sagging very much.
When I had a Ram 1500 I bet it would take the rear end down 6-8 inches without them. With them, maybe 2.


----------

